# 60Hz neben 144Hz?



## Golgomaph (2. April 2015)

Morgen,

hätte da mal eine Frage. Ist es ratsam einen 60Hz-Monitor neben einem 144Hz als Sekundärbildschirm zu benutzen? 
Kommt es da zu Komplikationen? Es gibt ja "Hilferufe" von Leuten bei denen dann irgendwas nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat wenn sie Bildschirme mit unterschiedlichen Herz-Anzahlen an einen PC angeschlossen haben. Ich möchte besagten 60Hz-Monitor auch nicht zum spielen benutzen sondern andere Programme darauf laufen lassen wie Konsolen oder Programme wie TS3. 
Es gibt ja auch Youtube-Videos wo man gut sieht wie es aussehen würde wenn man ein Fenster vom einen zum anderen Monitor ziehen würde, stört aber meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Ich möchte nur sicher gehen dass es klappt.
Golgomaph


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Das Betreiben beider TFTs macht keinerlei Probleme, aber der 144Hzer wird auf die Leistung des 60Hz-Gerätes angeglichen, heisst er leistet dann ebenfalls nur 60 Hz.
So kenne ich das in meinem Fall, wenn ich meinen 144Hzer zusammen mit meinem Sony-TV am PC laufen lasse.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Ja, Du musst Windows auf einen Hz-Wert festlegen, so dass der schnelle Monitor dann nur mit 60Hz läuft, solange der 60Hz-Monitor mit im Spiel ist, weil du ja wiederum für den 60Hz nicht (viel) mehr als 60Hz einstellen kannst. 

Jedenfalls müsste das so sein ^^


----------



## Golgomaph (2. April 2015)

Oh man, da gibt es keinen Ausweg? Man müsste sich also einen zweiten 144Hz kaufen um beide mit 144Hz zu betreiben? Das macht mir jetzt aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kann man den PC nicht irgendwie "austricksen" oder so?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Oh man, da gibt es keinen Ausweg? Man müsste sich also einen zweiten 144Hz kaufen um beide mit 144Hz zu betreiben? Das macht mir jetzt aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kann man den PC nicht irgendwie "austricksen" oder so?


Du kannst aus einem 60Hzer nicht mehr herauskitzeln als er letztendlich zu leisten vermag. Sorry.


----------



## Golgomaph (2. April 2015)

Habe auch eher gemeint dem PC vorzutäuschen dass der 60Hz ein 144Hz ist, aber dann muss ich mir etwas anderes überlegen.


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2015)

Ich meine, dass das funktionierte, wenn man jeden Monitor an seine eigene Grafikkarte hängen würde. Aber das ist wohl nicht besonders hilfreich. Sorry.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Habe auch eher gemeint dem PC vorzutäuschen dass der 60Hz ein 144Hz ist, aber dann muss ich mir etwas anderes überlegen.


Wenn das klappen würde, würdest Du Dir den Monitor zerstören   genau deswegen ist es ja ab einem bestimmten Wert auch gesperrt. Die Karte erkennt, was der Monitor leisten kann, und beschränkt es dann.

Für genau brauchst Du das denn überhaupt? Was vlt. geht: hast du ne CPU mit interner Grafikeinheit? Dann könntest du den 60Hz an den Mainboardanschluss anschließen - VIELEICHT geht das, dass du dort dann zB den Desktop hast und auf dem schnellen Monitor Games.


----------



## Golgomaph (3. April 2015)

Brauchen ist das falsche Wort. Ich hätte es ganz gerne weil ich mir einen 144Hz zulegen wollte aber nicht das Geld habe zwei 144Hz zu kaufen. Deswegen hätte ich dann einen 60Hz als Sekundär genommen. Bezüglich Grafikeinheit ... ich riskiere da lieber nichts.


----------

